# tomarrow is the last day of howard in Miami



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

for those of you in miami its going to be the last show on WQAM-AM so enjoy it


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

He was also pulled in 4 other markets, Syracuse, Providence, Harrisburg, and Grand Rapids.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

blame sen brownback for that


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> He was also pulled in 4 other markets, Syracuse, Providence, Harrisburg, and Grand Rapids.


add to your list Kentucky

austin texas


----------

